

Technical Co-founder/Advisor Opportunity For StickyFrames - adlep

We are looking for a web developer to join our venture. Sticky Frames are magnetically attached frames that contain messages users create and print themselves. So one day your StickyFrame can be used as a political bumper sticker, while the next day you can used it to advertise your business or sell a car. At this stage we are going forward with production of prototypes/low volume test series but we need a functioning web platform to maximize the potential of the product. The web service should help our users to create and manage content of their StickyFrames. We can offer a stake in SF project - but we are also ready to discuss other forms of compensation. If interested please contact me via HN or email at computerfix at gmail dot com http://stickyframes.posterous.com/pages/about-us -&#62; Our ycombinator video for W2010. Since then we have developed much better looking, more functional, and cheaper prototypes that are almost ready for production. Other co-founder Dustin is currently in Hong Kong sourcing the production and finalizing the physical design of SFs...
======
farout
I just emailed you about a way to do this without producing anything yourself.

All the ingredients to do this are easy to assembly and easy to buy. You
should be able to get this done in 1 hour - a working prototype actually not
even a prototype, a salable item. Let me know if you did not receive my
email:info@bestwhich dot com

~~~
adlep
Replied back to your email. Will talk more. Be back around 7:00 EST (I am in
Michigan). Definitely interested.

